# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: تغییر اندازه MessageBox

## azygole

پیغامی دارم که متنش زیاد هست . راهی هست که عرض MessageBox را زیاد کنیم؟ ممنون

----------


## Felony

متنتون رو به چند خط تبدیل کنید :

Str:= 'This is the first line' + #13 + 'This is the second line';

----------


## azygole

متنم رو به چند خط تبدیل کردم . اما من می خوام عرض boxم اضافه بشه نه ارتفاعش

----------


## tiphooo

Messagedlg یک مقدار عرضش از MessageBox بیشتره چرا از MessageDlg استفاده نمی کنید؟

----------

